# Excelsior possible sale, but dont want to



## theterrym (Jan 5, 2017)

Well, I think im going to be forced to let go of some of my toys. The last few days in my house have been pretty expensive. We woke up yesterday to a river in our basement courtesy of a hole in the bottom of out water heater and I got the bill today for rebuilding the head for my 48 Nash which came out costing 4 times as much as originally planned. Last week there was some surprising but exciting news. A new baby is on its way!! I guess if you want to step up to bat you better be ready for a home run. Any of these on their own are no big deal, but combined turn out to cost......lots. I really dont feel like maxing out credit cards and for the fist time i think I agree 
with my wife when she says " Sell some of your stuff". My Excelsior which I think I have now had finished for only maybe a month is her favorite to get chopped. Im not quite on board, but I get her point when she says that I really dont need it. On some levels I do, but in the grand scheme I guess i would still be alive if I didnt have it. 
I haven't made any crazy decisions yet, but the bike I have put hundreds of hours into over the last couple of years may be on the chopping block. I had my fun making it pretty so I will always have that I suppose. Those pop up ads that claim "make $10000 a day" really work right? I will let you all know what the plans are when I figure out what my plan is.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2017)

Beautiful bike. I hope you win the lotto and you'll be able to keep that beauty.


----------



## catfish (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear this. I just replaced my water heater 2 days before Christmas.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow, what a beautiful bike! I really like the color combo. That will be hard to part with.


----------



## theterrym (Jan 5, 2017)

I kinda feel like a hypocrite. Last week I was here saying I will never sell this bike asking people what they thought the value was............and here I am.
That guy.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 5, 2017)

Stuff happens! Keep the best and sell the rest. Any spare parts etc. 
Def take your time making the decision and btw congrats on the new baby on the way


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 5, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Stuff happens! Keep the best and sell the rest. Any spare parts etc.
> Def take your time making the decision and btw congrats on the new baby on the way



Kids ruin everything, lol.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 5, 2017)

That sucks and congrats!
Don't know what you have in the bike or what you'll ask, but I can say with certainty nobody will appreciate more than you and which also means...oh, I just can't say it.
Chris


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry about the bad luck, but nicely done! ...the bike is very nice too


----------



## Iverider (Jan 6, 2017)

Congratulations on finishing the bike and all of the other stuff going on in your life. That you're considering selling this says that you've prioritized things a little which is good. Don't feel bad about it. Let it go. You can always rebuild another bicycle with your kid on down the road. Sell the Nash while you're at it!


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 6, 2017)

My 10 year old son is absolutely nutty for baseball and everything about it. Last year I sold two of my favorite bikes, and my wife, son and I took a West Coast trip of Major League Baseball parks. My boy will never forget it. Neither will my wife and I.

The feelings I get from seeing photos of the bikes are nothing compared to seeing photos of my kid losing his mind in the ballparks.

Congrats


----------



## locomotion (Jan 6, 2017)

nice bike, super resto job
let us know the price if you decide to let it go

may I ask you what brand tires are those?


----------



## theterrym (Jan 6, 2017)

locomotion said:


> nice bike, super resto job
> let us know the price if you decide to let it go
> 
> may I ask you what brand tires are those?



Electra Amsterdam 700c


----------



## locomotion (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks


----------



## cruisersbylou (Jan 7, 2017)

If you don't ride it no big deal it's just space art. That's my opinion. People just build to look at when the real experience is the the ride of the old iron?


----------



## stoney (Jan 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear. I don't know what else you are looking to sell but that Excelsior would be the last to sell if it were me.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 8, 2017)

It's on "KIJIJI" right now for sale but I can't attach the link for anyone who wants to see it.

It says interested in trades or offers around 3K from Saskatoon, Canada

Just can't attach the link for some reason..


----------



## theterrym (Jan 10, 2017)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-bikes/saskat...xe/1229695203?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
I put it up for sale locally. If it doesn't sell I will be in debt for a bit, but I guess that why I have a job. I figured I valued it at $3000 CANADIAN.  I dont see my time worth anything. Just like restoring a car. Its just my opinion on a value so if you disagree.....I guess I would call that your opinion.


----------



## Ed Minas (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow Terry,  I know how you feel.  I restored an Mg Td and then sold it so we could have a baby.     That is a truely beautiful bike but it isn't as important as a person.

At least you have a nice running Nash.

What year is the Excelsior?


----------



## theterrym (Jan 12, 2017)

I have been told  1916-1920. a few were specific on 1917 and it was the year my grandmother was born so I liked that answer. The amount of fun I have with my four year old boy far out weighs any possession. Even if they are pretty cool.


----------

